# Clippers sign Vin Baker, it is official



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*

http://ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/article_1007190.php 



> The Clippers, trying to fortify their roster for what they hope is a successful playoff push, are expected to sign veteran forward Vin Baker to a contract.





> He is scheduled to meet the Clippers for practice Monday in Dallas.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*

More Veteran Exp. to be added, but can he still play?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*

Good signing if he can play a solid 5-10 minutes down the stretch.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*

Why Vin Baker? I'd rather try my luck with Shawn Kemp.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*

Vin Baker is pretty dam good when healthy and not doin' nuthin stupid outside of bball.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*

I guess if you guys could whip him into shape he could potentially be a nice addition.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*

When was the last time Vin Baker played? If he gives the Clippers some meanigful playing time then he'll be a good pick up. I hope his past is behind him.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*

While we're at it let's cut McCarty and add Kemp! :banana:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*

man this guy still plays....where was he at?



i bet he is all out of shape....whats the point of signing a has been that is not going 

to do nothing but take up a roster spot, might sign someone else a young talent maybe


can Vin even still play anyone seen him recently?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*



ClipOre4Life said:


> While we're at it let's cut McCarty and add Kemp! :banana:


Are u kidding me? Last time I saw Kemp he was almost 400 lbs. Kemp is horrible and he should worry about paying child support for the 50 illegitmate children that he help make during his NBA career


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*

yea, shawn kemp looks worse than barkley right now lol


----------



## Cru_Thik (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*

pick up rodman.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*

man you guys think, that the addition of Vlade will be enough to make a strong push for the 

playoffs????? without Corey coming back.......?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*



Cru_Thik said:


> pick up rodman.


Thats what I'm saying


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*

Rodman is 44 years old. He has no ups. None. That takes away his ability rebound which was the only thing he could do. Kemp has lost a lot of weight and is down to like 270.


----------



## MavsChick (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*

Why not Marcus Fizer? Fizer at least is keeping himself in game shape playing the NBDL. He's also a decent post scorer.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*

That's not a bad idea.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*

Sprewell?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*

They need someone with some size that is why fizer and rodman wouldnt work they cant play the 5.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*

why baker isent he like 40 and if you want size sign Andrew DeClercq think hes a free agent


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*

Vin's actually 34 and who knows? Dun might be able to get some energy into him like he did with Sam who was supposed to have dead legs and stuff.


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*

Bringing Dennis Rodman over will really boost singletons confidence and game.......cuz singleton looked up to him(except his attitude) and follows his game style.....

Lets bring over Michael Jordan....would he want a 6th man award?? dats one award he didnt achieve in his career

Lets just somehow get Magic Johnson so he can mentor SL to reach his potential......


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*

hopefully its just a 10 day contract to see if he pans out.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*

It will be an interesting move, thats for sure. He didn't play much last year probably because he wasn't playing well and this year but the year before (03/04) that he put up solid numbers. I hope he is in shape and ready to go. Also as we all hope if Baker pans out to be decent it will be the end of McCarty.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*

Also it looks like Vin Baker would have to find a new number as #42 is obviously taken.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*

OH yeah, Vin will pull out his Drunking Basket style and defeat our opponents!


----------



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Clippers officially sign Vin Baker*

http://www.insidehoops.com/vin-baker-clippers-022006.shtml


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clippers officially sign Vin Baker*

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/baker_060220.html

said and done


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Shoulda brought Sofo over instead of signing Baker.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

WTChan said:


> Shoulda brought Sofo over instead of signing Baker.



The Clippers would have to buyout Sofo from his contract. So Baker right now is the cheaper move.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

I seriosly dont know what to think, sure he was good and isn't that old but he has had serious problems with alcohol... if 6 mil what Celtics payed couldn't keep him away from drinking then... but you never know, I mean he has size and skills and if he could keep his head straight and could get into shape he could be soild and cheap bench player for you.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*

I'd giggle at this move, but I think I'm too confused.

Laurie


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*



MavsChick said:


> Why not Marcus Fizer? Fizer at least is keeping himself in game shape playing the NBDL. He's also a decent post scorer.


I agree!


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I am sure that they worked him out before they signed him so they know what shape he is in and seen his skills. They didnt just call him out of the blue to come and play for them.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Starbury03 said:


> I am sure that they worked him out before they signed him so they know what shape he is in and seen his skills. They didnt just call him out of the blue to come and play for them.



Also, the Clippers needed another center, not another SF/PF.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/daily_confidential.html 



> A new fact at practice last night-12-year NBA vet Vin Baker signed a contract for the balance of the season just before the players took to the Dallas Mavericks practice court.



I take from the quote that Baker has signed for the rest of the season.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man...does anyone know if he is playing today against the MAVS ?


we are sure gonna need it...the MAVS have tons of scorers and sadly

we have what...Elton n Sam maybe..? n sometimes Cuttino ?


DAMNIT 


hopefully these two acquisitions help us down the stretch....man i still think Daniel

Ewing should start over Livingston, Livingston hurts us the majority of the time he is on the floor man

i know i aint blind , i see it....his inability to shoot hurts us, he hesitates and HE IS ALWAYS LEFT OPEN and he just passes it ...geesh !!!!

:curse:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Vin Baker is in great shape... I just saw him, he said he is 85% back to normal... also said that if he plays 3 games he'll be back to normal...


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*



CbobbyB said:


> yea, shawn kemp looks worse than barkley right now lol





DaFranchise said:


> Are u kidding me? Last time I saw Kemp he was almost 400 lbs. Kemp is horrible and he should worry about paying child support for the 50 illegitmate children that he help make during his NBA career




What? Have you guys SEEN Shawn Kemp Lately? He actually LOST all that extra weight, and he just looks like the older version of Kemp in his prime.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Clippers reportedly will sign Vin Baker*

Well, the only reasoning i see in getting Baker, and signing him for the rest of the season is this:

Kaman does HORRIBLY agasint the big body centers in this league like shaq, yao, etc. Granted, most everyone doesnt have their best game agasint those type of centers, but with Kaman I think its a direct relation to practice. For the last 4 months, who has he been "banging" in practice against? Not rebraca who isnt exactly a physical beat himself..but rather The semi thin Wilcox who is not really a center, and the ever so powerful Ndong. Its no wonder he seems like he doesnt know what to do agasint the big brusing types in the nba. Sure, rebraca is back now, but for how long? I think baker can help kaman a lot more just by putting a strong body on him in practice. Kaman learns more by doing, not by words. Its hard to simulate the kind of force a 175-325 pound center brings on the offensive and deffensive end, so baker should be able to now allow kaman to develop more in practice


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Kemp and Penny!!!! Dump N'Dong and McCarty!!!


----------

